# 580EXII SpeedFlash



## djpotts (Aug 5, 2011)

Why does my 580EX II flash drain the batteries if left in overnight?


----------



## UncleFester (Aug 5, 2011)

What batteries are you using?


----------



## unfocused (Aug 5, 2011)

I've never had this problem and I have two of them. I know you are supposed to take the batteries out, but I never remember.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd guess a defective flash, being an amateur I commonly pull mine out for a few shots once a week and often don't charge the batteries for months. I guess you've probably thought of this but have you tried different batteries or swapping the batteries between flashes to make sure it's not one or more of those?

It might also be worth checking the battery compartment is clean in case some sort of slightly conductive material has managed to work its way in. I've had leakage in batttery compartments before that has caused problems with replacement batteries.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 6, 2011)

This isn't normal. I've never had this problem with any electronic device that is working properly. Swapping batteries in the flash and then between flashes should help you determine where the problem lies. It's either a bad battery or a bad device.

Note: It is suggested you remove batteries from any device so the device isn't damaged from battery leakage. The device shouldn't drain the batteries if it is powered off. I only use eneloop batteries in important electronics for a multitude of performance and reliability reasons. However, if you must use alkaline batteries, use Energizer. Energizers work well but the main reason I use them is they stand behind their batteries and if an Energizer leaks, you can contact them and receive compensation for the damaged item. I've done it a couple times over the last 10 years (a wall thermostat and a mag flashlight) and I had a check in hand from them in 2- 3 weeks.

Buy the Energizers at Sam's Club. Buy the eneloops at Costco or batterysupply.com.


----------



## IWLP (Aug 6, 2011)

Even when I accidentally leave one of my 580 EX II's on, then slipped it in the bag for a couple days, or perhaps weeks, I've never had this issue (the flashes will sleep). I've used alkalines and Eneloops, and neither have drained in the way you're describing.

As was mentioned, try different batteries or perhaps some other troubleshooting situations to single out variables.

Best of luck.


----------



## dmills (Aug 6, 2011)

This may sound stupid, but by default, Custom Function 01 (C.Fn-01) is set to 0. This automatically switches the flash power off after some amount of time. From the factory, the 580 ex ii switches off. If you're used to that, and your CF-01 is set to 01, it's possible that you're not flipping the power to off, in which case, the batteries will certainly drain over night. I purposely have my flash set to 01 (do not power off) because to me, I'd rather occasionally forget to switch it off (and have the batteries drain down) than have it not flash while it's on a remote trigger and a pain to get to. Like I said, I could be way off base on this, but the times that my flash has drained power in a short time has been because of this. 

So, in summary, check to make sure your C.Fn-01 is set the way you want it.
0 = Auto Power Off
1 = Don't Auto Power Off ("drain your batteries when left on" mode)


----------



## bycostello (Aug 8, 2011)

if you turn it off it should be ok... get some decent recharables anyway, then recharge before each job...


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 8, 2011)

I've heard about the technical on how these puppies collect battery power by building up power within it's wiring so it has plenty of power to release within the flash. It used to be common practice (whether you use high power strobes to on/off camera flashes) to "dump" the power by firing the flash right before you turn it off/disconnect power and I still do that to this day. On the old flashes you could audibly hear the power within the flash by giving off a slight hum but you dont get that anymore with the modern flashes. I would still recommend dumping power by pressing the test/flash button to fire the strobe then turn it off immediately. If this doesn't help your battery situation, take the batteries out after usage or send it to canon to look at. Has your flash always done this or just recently? Perhaps after a long time of power build-up the flash got some damage within the circuit controller that is suppose to tell the flash to stop drawing power? This is assuming the flash is completely "off" when you shut it down rather than in hibernation/sleep mode due to inactivity?


----------



## prestonpalmer (Aug 10, 2011)

Something is wrong, my batteries are in ALL the time and I've never had that problem.


----------

